

Web 2.0 design style guide - mcxx
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/web-2.0-design-style-guide.cfm

======
ojbyrne
Great stuff. I'd buy the e-book except I hate e-books. Wonder if there is a
real book available?

------
thomasfl
Great read, even if it's really no such thing as "web2.0 design".

